# urinalysis



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

You might recall I posted a few weeks ago about Miya having very concentrated, yellow urine, and smelly too!! She just went on her pee pad in the kitchen, I'm in the living room, and pee yew!! Such a strong scent.

Anyway, I took her to the vet to rule out any risks of infection or abnormalities. Everything was normal, no signs of any problems. That's a great big relief. 

I wish she'd drink more water. She won't eat her food if I put water in it.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Have you tried putting a little gravy on her food,made mostly of water


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

haven't heard of that. Just regular gravy?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

yes made with water and a hint of gravy powder so she will get moisture if she won't drink water


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I'll give it a shot..thank you!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

What are you feeding?


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ziwipeak, fish oil, salmon oil, and coconut oil


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Fish oils can cause very smelly urine.

Any reason she gets both Salmon & Fish Oil? I would consider just giving one.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

BlueJax said:


> Fish oils can cause very smelly urine.
> 
> Any reason she gets both Salmon & Fish Oil? I would consider just giving one.


oh yes that would make for very smelly urine...


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

rubia said:


> oh yes that would make for very smelly urine...


She gets both in rotation every few days. She has dry skin so I read on here where a few ppl give different oils in a rotation. It works well for us, but could be the cause of the strong smelly urine.

Michele, I've been doin the gravy thing for a few days. It's working great! Thank you for the suggestion.


----------

